# Prime walls same time as trim



## lexdiamond20 (Dec 10, 2012)

About to start painting master bedroom but will be priming all walls and trim. Is it easier to just prime trim along with walls or just prime and then paint walls and do the same for trim after walls are done? Also, trim will be painted a different color than walls.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this all new drywall and bare wood new trim?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

No need for primer if it already has paint on it. If you have glossy trim, scuff sand it, wipe off the dust, and repaint.

If you have something funky going on like trying to cover a bright color or a high gloss finish on the walls, well, then you might have to prime with something like Zinsser's 1-2-3 just to give your topcoats some bite onto the old paint.


----------



## lexdiamond20 (Dec 10, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Is this all new drywall and bare wood new trim?


No, wall has been painted a few times and the trim is older stained wood with a poly-like finish. I'm priming walls as I fixed a ton of nail pops and other small knicks. Makes more sense to prime the entire wall.


----------



## lexdiamond20 (Dec 10, 2012)

Gymschu said:


> No need for primer if it already has paint on it. If you have glossy trim, scuff sand it, wipe off the dust, and repaint.
> 
> If you have something funky going on like trying to cover a bright color or a high gloss finish on the walls, well, then you might have to prime with something like Zinsser's 1-2-3 just to give your topcoats some bite onto the old paint.


It looks like they used a semi-gloss on these walls. I'm going eggshell.


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> No need for primer if it already has paint on it. If you have glossy trim, scuff sand it, wipe off the dust, and repaint.
> 
> If you have something funky going on like trying to cover a bright color or a high gloss finish on the walls, well, then you might have to prime with something like Zinsser's 1-2-3 just to give your topcoats some bite onto the old paint.


Every time I go into the Benjamin Moore store they tell me I don't need primer since the new BM paint has it in it. I also have to cover nails pops I've fixed and they always tell me to spot prime those and just paint using the BM stuff. 

Originally I was going to prime all my walls too since I have patching that will be done but now I'm contemplating using the BM store's advice. How necessary is primer these days?


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

lexdiamond20 said:


> No, wall has been painted a few times and the trim is older stained wood with a poly-like finish. I'm priming walls as I fixed a ton of nail pops and other small knicks. Makes more sense to prime the entire wall.


Can't you just spot prime the areas you fixed and just paint using good quality paint? What are you hoping the primer will accomplish that the paint/touch up primer won't?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Primer is still very important. As they recommended, spot priming of nail pop repairs is crucial. If you don't do it, you will get flashing from those areas even with 2 coats of paint. Those dull spots on a nicely painted wall will drive you nuts.

Lexdiamond, if you have clear-coated woodwork, you definitely need a bonding primer for the topcoats to stick. If you skip the bonding primer (Zinsser 123) your finish coats will literally peel right off if bumped or scratched.


----------



## lexdiamond20 (Dec 10, 2012)

Gymschu said:


> Primer is still very important. As they recommended, spot priming of nail pop repairs is crucial. If you don't do it, you will get flashing from those areas even with 2 coats of paint. Those dull spots on a nicely painted wall will drive you nuts.
> 
> Lexdiamond, if you have clear-coated woodwork, you definitely need a bonding primer for the topcoats to stick. If you skip the bonding primer (Zinsser 123) your finish coats will literally peel right off if bumped or scratched.


I'm aware I need to prime the trim. My original query was if it made sense to prime the trim the same time I prime the walls or should I just wait until im to paint the trim.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

lexdiamond20 said:


> I'm aware I need to prime the trim. My original query was if it made sense to prime the trim the same time I prime the walls or should I just wait until im to paint the trim.


Yes, just do it all at once, but if you do not sand the trim, you MUST use a good bonding primer. I would just use 123 for all of it. It's not that expensive.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

cjaustin81 said:


> Every time I go into the Benjamin Moore store they tell me I don't need primer since the new BM paint has it in it. I also have to cover nails pops I've fixed and they always tell me to spot prime those and just paint using the BM stuff.
> 
> Originally I was going to prime all my walls too since I have patching that will be done but now I'm contemplating using the BM store's advice. How necessary is primer these days?


I certainly hope they do not tell you that because it is certainly NOT true. The quality of the paint is as such that SOMETIMES you do not need a separate primer


THERE IS NO PRIMER IN paint labeled paint and primer in one.:vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_mad:


----------



## lexdiamond20 (Dec 10, 2012)

chrisn said:


> Yes, just do it all at once, but if you do not sand the trim, you MUST use a good bonding primer. I would just use 123 for all of it. It's not that expensive.


My intent was to use latex primer as I purchased a 2 gallon bucket to hit all surfaces. Although, I did pick up a quart of oil based primer to use on the dining room walls which I removed wallpaper from. I'll probably be left with half a quart when the dining room is done. Is it better to use the oil based primer on the wood trim or will the latex based primer I'm using on the walls suffice? Never had this many surfaces to paint before hence all my questions. Also, the latex is Kilz and the oil is BIN.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Bin is not oil it is shellac based, not being picky but it makes a difference for the clean-up. And not sure it's going to work where you removed the wallpaper. Yes the Kilz will work for both the spot prime and the trim as long as the trim is scruffed up first.

The next time your in that store ask the clerk what percentage of the paint and primer is primer.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

lexdiamond20 said:


> My intent was to use latex primer as I purchased a 2 gallon bucket to hit all surfaces. Although, I did pick up a quart of oil based primer to use on the dining room walls which I removed wallpaper from. I'll probably be left with half a quart when the dining room is done. Is it better to use the oil based primer on the wood trim or will the latex based primer I'm using on the walls suffice? Never had this many surfaces to paint before hence all my questions. Also, the latex is Kilz and the oil is BIN.


Boy, you have me confused or you have one very small dining room, a quart to paint the walls?? I don't think so. The latex Kilz will be just OK to do all the other walls. The BIn would work on the trim. You need an oil based primer for the dining room. I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## lexdiamond20 (Dec 10, 2012)

chrisn said:


> Boy, you have me confused or you have one very small dining room, a quart to paint the walls?? I don't think so. The latex Kilz will be just OK to do all the other walls. The BIn would work on the trim. You need an oil based primer for the dining room. I don't know what else to tell you.


Yes, very small. There is technically only one full wall. There is a cased opening to the living room and another to the kitchen and the other full wall has 2 large windows.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

The oil(if you actually have it) would be best on the trim


----------



## lexdiamond20 (Dec 10, 2012)

chrisn said:


> The oil(if you actually have it) would be best on the trim


Yes, picked up some oil based primer.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

lexdiamond20 said:


> Yes, picked up some oil based primer.


Use that on the trim and the walls where there wall wallpaper.


----------



## lexdiamond20 (Dec 10, 2012)

chrisn said:


> Use that on the trim and the walls where there wall wallpaper.


Got it. May need to spot prime some exposed drywall paper and then apply joint compound first.


----------

